# Too small?



## MidnightToker (Mar 3, 2010)

The area i'm looking to grow in is approx 16"x20"x29" (i know, small, it can be made a little bit bigger). I'm well aware that i can grow one plant at a time in this size space (and i'm fine with that, ideal actually). My concern is the height. 29" is not that high, but i'm content with having the plant grow a little smaller to accommodate the issue at hand. Would i be able to get this to work? Thanks in advance and :bong:


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

MidnightToker said:
			
		

> The area i'm looking to grow in is approx 16"x20"x29" (i know, small, it can be made a little bit bigger). I'm well aware that i can grow one plant at a time in this size space (and i'm fine with that, ideal actually). My concern is the height. 29" is not that high, but i'm content with having the plant grow a little smaller to accommodate the issue at hand. Would i be able to get this to work? Thanks in advance and :bong:




thats a tight tight space u workin wit.. it can b done tho... i would look into topping and tying ur plant down becuz once u flower ur plant could double even triple in height and height is def somethin u dont really have in ur space..  i would say veg kinda short and as soon as its mature or shows preflowers flip the lights.. i had a plant in my first harvest that vegged for like 4 weeks.. and started flowering cuz i left it outside and un attended too and she started to flower.. she never got over 15 inches and got a lil under a qtr dry off her.. this wasnt suppose to happen, but it did.. so it can def b done again.. and the only bad thing about growing 1 plant at a time is it could b male or female.. if its male then u jus wasted however many weeks and money u put into it.. if it were me i would plant a couple seeds.. keep em outside or in a bigger space to grow and when u find u a female who wants to look extra beautiful for u.. choose her to b the 1 to go in the room.. but thats JMO.. happy growin


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 3, 2010)

*in my personal experience.... you will want to go taller atleast.. 5ft min... then if you wanna keep it so you can grow one plant the so be it.. i would try for atleast 2-3 flowering at a time just to make it more worth your time.. but make it taller.. think about this.. 1-2ft tall pots?? doesnt leave you much room for plant.. then you have a light above.. pending on how your gonna light the area is up to you.. if your gonna veg and flower in the same box.. go with HPS.. one bulb no problems but remember you have to beable to get a fan in there to blow on the plant/plants a reflector/light pot/pots and your plant.. i hope this helps in any which way .. feel free to ask more or PM anyone here...
LH*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 3, 2010)

Why not look at some autos?  I grow them in a cardboard box

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50489


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 3, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Why not look at some autos?  I grow them in a cardboard box
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50489


:yeahthat:


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just look at doing some LST and keep it small. Light wise in a space that big i'd go the chef route and use CFL's. 

Won't have to deal with heat and venting problems and it will save you some money on energy bill. With that hight now I wouldn't waste your money on a HID. With some reflectors you could prob get a nice CFL wall going for complete lighting.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 3, 2010)

hugs4nuggs420 said:
			
		

> Just look at doing some LST and keep it small. Light wise in a space that big i'd go the chef route and use CFL's.
> 
> Won't have to deal with heat and venting problems and it will save you some money on energy bill. With that hight now I wouldn't waste your money on a HID. With some reflectors you could prob get a nice CFL wall going for complete lighting.


 
*not true hugs..... its a proven fact that CFL's watt for watt put out more heat then HID light  to achive the recomended lumens....*
*LH*


----------



## MidnightToker (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel like i have shorted you all some information (which i did, and i'm sorry!) so let me paint the bigger,  better picture for you. i'm under this height restriction for a couple reasons. This box is actually a prototype of a bigger box (approx 2'x4'x5') that i plan on building to grow with LED lights (now i know there are mixed opinions on this method of growing, but you cant move forward without trying, even if its a stepping stone for future growers). I will be (at least for now) growing autoflowering strains since i'm new to growing and dont want to deal with LST and the like. i only want to build this prototype box to these dimensions because it will be easy to hide for now since i dont have access to the room i will be growing in once some renovations get done to my come spring (still crappy weather on the east coast).

As you can see since this will be more of a test grow than anything i dont need to grow more than one plant when i'm checking to see if the plant will grow under my lighting configuration i want to try. i'm also doing this test grow with bagseed that i have laying around so as to not waste the good ones when the times comes. (and for those wondering, ill most likely be ordering my seeds from nirvana)

happy :joint: and green mojo to the onlooking growers. feel free to ask my questions and give me your input.


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 3, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *not true hugs..... its a proven fact that CFL's watt for watt put out more heat then HID light  to achive the recomended lumens....*
> *LH*



True man good to know. I just think it's easier to get a few CFL bulbs and a reflector for this short term small grow. But that's just my opinion, he might be better of with a small HID system in the long run of things.


----------

